
Microsoft Hololens Developement edition specs - yread
http://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-spec-hololens-developement-edition/
======
yread
\- 2 HD 16:9 light engines

\- >2.5k radiants (light points per radian) (does that mean that FOV is >
1366/2500 = 0.55 rad = 31°? That would be like spreading your fingers as far
as possible next to closed fist at arm's length, or 14" sitting on a table in
front of you)

\- 2.3M total light points

\- Intel 32bit CPU

\- 64GB Flash

\- 2GB RAM

sensors:

1 IMU

4 environment understanding cameras

1 depth camera

1 2MP photo / HD video camera

Mixed reality capture

4 microphones

1 ambient light sensor

